# My new album "Insolito" (Unusual)



## Pianistoid (Sep 9, 2016)

I present you my new album "Insolito".
It contains original piano compositions and trascriptions.
You can listen some fragments to this link:
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/vitocofano

or some whole composition
















Please leave your comments!
Thank you!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

More power to you good stuff as I say


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds very good, doing this for long?


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Most wonderful Pianistoid, I must purchase this music when my credit card is ready. I enjoyed listening to it very much


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Charming music and very well played. I really like it


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice music, but standard.


----------

